# Not highly valuable walnut



## woodman58 (Dec 24, 2011)

This add was posted on CL. These people are nuts. Hickory ius mainly fire wood around here.

Sorry guys, I forgot to put the link.

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/mat/2766017016.html


----------



## phinds (Dec 24, 2011)

Uh ... WHAT ad?


----------



## Kevin (Dec 24, 2011)

phinds said:


> Uh ... WHAT ad?



The _ad_ he forgot to _add_. 

That's why it's not very valuable - no one knows about it. :rofl2:

.


----------

